# World population by time zone? Any data availible?



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

dochan said:


> So GMT +8 are :
> Russia (Yakutia)
> China
> Taiwan
> ...


I don't knwo why, but this map reminds me of the Cold War.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok so far we have (initial estimates)
GMT -9.5 - *8,362* (marquesas Islands)
GMT -8 - *57,000,000* (Yukon Territory and British Columbia, Washington, Oregon, Nevada and California, and Baja California (Mexico)) 
GMT -3.5 - *480,000* (newfoundland)
GMT -3 - *235,000,000* (brazil, argentina, greenland, uruguay)
GMT 0 - *230,000,000* (u.k., iceland, western africa, portugal)
GMT +1 -* 800-900,000,000* (Western Europe(but not U.K), Scandinavia, Much of central and southern africa)
GMT +5.5 -* 1,173,010,000* (india)
GMT +8 - *1,500,000,000* (china, mongolia, eastern malaysia, eastern indonisia, western australia, parts of russia)
GMT+12 - *6,000,000* (new zealand, fiji, tonga, far east russia, kiribati)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

GMT - 0
*Population: 226,000,000*

*UK* 61,000,000

*Morocco* 32,000,000

*Ghana* 24,000,000

*Côte d'Ivoire* 21,000,000

*Burkina Faso* 16,000,000

*Mali* 13,000,000

*Senegal* 13,000,000

*Portugal* 11,000,000

*Guinea* 10,000,000

*Togo* 7,000,000

*Sierra Leone* 6,000,000

*Liberia* 4,000,000

*Mauritania* 3,000,000

*The Gambia* 2,000,000

*Guinea-Bissau* 2,000,000

*Western Sahara* 500,000

*Iceland* 300,000

*São Tomé and Príncipe* 200,000


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

^^

Plus the Canary Islands: 2,098,593


----------

